# BOTTLE RARITY



## danboone (Jan 2, 2009)

I think we all have a pretty good idea as to what the rarest bottles are from our categories of collecting, regions of the country, world, etc., but has anyone ever put together a comprehensive, comparitive reference on bottles by rarity?? I noticed an great article on the top 25 rarest Georgia bottles (http://www.fohbc.com/BandE_FeatureArticle1.html), but haven't seem much information like this on the net, in books, etc. about any of the other states or US.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 2, 2009)

Rarity is only one factor determining bottle desirability and value. 
 You could say not all rare bottles are valuable but valuable bottles are often rare.
 I think what you may be looking for are lists of the most desirable bottles by state.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 2, 2009)

Well 'danboone'  I really appreciated your post about Georgia bottles.  I think most of us would like to see that type of coverage on every State.  I was especially enthused about the bottle with "/ DIXIE " on the bottom.  I am sure I have a bottle with that on the bottom of it - I will have to look a while to find it though.
 Thanks  RED Matthews


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: danboone
> 
> I think we all have a pretty good idea as to what the rarest bottles are from our categories of collecting, regions of the country, world, etc., but has anyone ever put together a comprehensive, comparitive reference on bottles by rarity?? I noticed an great article on the top 25 rarest Georgia bottles (http://www.fohbc.com/BandE_FeatureArticle1.html), but haven't seem much information like this on the net, in books, etc. about any of the other states or US.


 From the same web site:  Top 25 of Nevada; http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/NevadasTop25.pdf 
 South Carolina's top 25; http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/SC_Top25_July%202003.pdf
 Top 10 Iowa bitters; http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/Iowa_Bitters.pdf
 Top 10 Iowa blobs; http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/Iowa_BlobTopSodas.pdf
 Top 10 Iowa hutches; http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/IowaHutchBottles.pdf
 Top 10 Iowa druggists; http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/IowaDruggistBottles.pdf
 Top 10 Iowa medicines; http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/MedBotts_July2003.pdf

 FOHBC's reference section has tons of great articles; http://www.fohbc.com/FOHBC_References.html


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 2, 2009)

yes, they do. I use thier posted articles for info quite often.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi, and Thank you wilkie.  RED M.


----------



## danboone (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank to everyone for their input. Now I will go looking thru all the references and see what's really rare out there. I guess my original question was related more toward rarity in the eyes of collectors regionally (top 25) as opposed to dollar value. I agree that lots of rare bottles aren't necessarily expensive, but surely expensive ones are rare. Maybe one day someone will put together a soft cover volume on the 25 rarest bottles from each state or some such... Best, Don


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't help but feel that we are not ready yet for a catalog as comprehensive as we wish.. the resources are yet not definitive enough (NO OFFENSE to anyone who is working their arse off compiling!) ..perhaps my opinion is tainted by the fact that my collection is mostly 1880-1910, where a severe deficit of info exists. I'm toying with the idea of cataloging hand-tooled NJ beverages, but I know it will be a daunting project![]


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 2, 2009)

DIXIE.................Dixie Glass Company, Tallapoosa, GA (1898-c.1906)


----------



## glass man (Jan 3, 2009)

YEP DENNIS DIXIE. THERE IS A CEDARTOWN STRAIGHT SIDED PEPSI WITH DIXIE ON THE BASE. NOT ALL OF EM HAVE DIXIE HOWEVER,SO THE ONES THAT DO ARE ARE MORE DISIREABLE ,TO ME. IN 1980 I SOLD A MINT ONE FOR $5! NOW A DECENT ONE SELLS FOR $250 UP ,EVEN HERE IN CEDARTOWN.


----------



## dollarbill (Jan 4, 2009)

Dan just your forum name make me want to know what the 25 most rare bottle are from Kentucky .Dan Boone and Simon Kenton founded my home town and many place around here . Boone had a son killed at the park were  my wife works  and a relative or two buried  right across the street  from were I live at the moment .I believe there are at least 2 or 3 bottle from here that would be considered very rare. Thanks to any help on this all . As always good luck diggen and finden 
 bill


----------



## danboone (Jan 6, 2009)

Bill, Just to clairfy...my handle is danboone, but I go by Don. I should sign all my posts that way I guess, or I will always be Dan.  Anyway, I don't know about KY bottles. Have a pretty good knowledge of SC, GA and FL bottles tho. Best, Don


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 23, 2009)

Jamie, Red, etc

 Here's an APHRO with DIXIE on the bottom, had to highlite it to be able to photo it, BIM finished top crown. The white specks are seed bubbles.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 23, 2009)

slug plate


----------

